# الرموز المستخدمة فى رسومات معالجة المياه (منقول)



## zanitty (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الرابط التالى به جميع الرموز المستخدمة فى رسومات معالجة المياه 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/517002...gends.pdf.html


أتمنى ان ينفعكم
منقول لعضو اسمه yasserelprince


----------



## شيخ الحارة (21 يوليو 2009)

فعلاً ملف مفيد للغاية
جزاك الله خيراً أخ زانيتي .


----------



## zanitty (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخى شيخ الحاره 
و الشكر لصاحب هذا الموضوع و ليس لى


----------



## alaa_84 (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله جميعاً على المجهود الرائع


----------



## komaher (22 يوليو 2009)

والله يسلموا هاليدين ، يعني الواحد من كثرة البرامج الجميلة التي تحضروها ، لم يعد يعرف كيف يشكركم


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 يوليو 2009)

مشكورييييييييييييين على الاداء الفعال


----------



## ابو بيدو (22 يوليو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الرابط التالى به جميع الرموز المستخدمة فى رسومات معالجة المياه
> 
> ...




ياباشا طالما انت اللى نقلته
يبقى هاينفعنا باذن الله
بس مش عارف ليه عملية التحميل متعثرة


----------



## zanitty (22 يوليو 2009)

حمله تحميل قيصرى يا معلم 
الملف عموما صغير لو تحب ابعته لك ايمايل


----------



## ابو بيدو (22 يوليو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> حمله تحميل قيصرى يا معلم
> الملف عموما صغير لو تحب ابعته لك ايمايل



التحميل القيصرى عايز امكانيات
عموما انا مستنيه ع الايميل
سانكيوووو مقدما يا قمر


----------



## mohamed mech (22 يوليو 2009)

تسلم يا غالى و شكراً ليك و لصاحب الملف


----------



## eng_alex (19 أبريل 2013)

برجاء الرفع على سيرفر اخر
شكرااااااااا


----------



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2013)

تم ادراج الملف فى المشاركه الاولى كملحقات


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (13 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------

